# UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I think AC MILAN is going all the way. Andriy Shevchenko is the best striker in the world. FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

would love to say liverpool but can see a chelsea vs AC final.


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

think chelsea might nick it! they are on unbelieavable form, a bit like me in Pro Evo 4


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Liverpool all the way









People doubted us against Leverkusen and we won. Doubted us agaisnt Juventus and we won and now we they are doubting us agaisnt Chelsea.

+ Ive got tickets for the home leg at Anfield so will be gutted if we lose!


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

ur my kinda guy craig im liverpool daft and i hope they at least get an away goal the nite at stamford bridge!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Fraggy said:


> think chelsea might nick it! they are on unbelieavable form, a bit like me in Pro Evo 4
> [snapback]1001461[/snapback]​


I cant wait until Pro Evolution/ Winng Eleven goes online.... I'd SOo0oO crush you, using AC MILAN.









Wanna talk about good form??? I've got tremendous pace, immense class and a finishing touch all year round. lol

FORZA ROSSONERI!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

richiecarw said:


> ur my kinda guy craig im liverpool daft and i hope they at least get an away goal the nite at stamford bridge!
> [snapback]1001541[/snapback]​


season ticket holder for the last 15years mate









I think we'll win 2-1 away tonight with Alonso + Baros scoring. Then win 1-0 at home.

BTW- I predicted the Liverpool/Juve score correct and won £750 so trust my feeling!!


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

GoJamieGo said:


> Fraggy said:
> 
> 
> > think chelsea might nick it! they are on unbelieavable form, a bit like me in Pro Evo 4
> ...


BRING IT OOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Liverpool should have never let Owen go... Milan Barros is okay but Cisse is a joke. Oh by the way did I mention that Sheva's the best striker in the world??? Sheva's also in the best form of all the strikers remaining in the competition.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> Liverpool should have never let Owen go... Milan Barros is okay but Cisse is a joke. Oh by the way did I mention that Sheva's the best striker in the world??? Sheva's also in the best form of all the strikers remaining in the competition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you having a laugh, you have never actually seen Cisse play, or watched owen in the last 2 years have you?

Firslty Cisse is one of the best young strikers in the world, hence why Barcelona, Real Madrid, Juventus, etc. were all in for him. If you had seen his performances in France last year then you would know this. And the fact he broke his leg in two places in October means he hasnt been able to play this season to his standard.

AndOwen for the last two seasons he was at Liverpool was rubbish. He was more concerned of staying fit for England than playing well for Liverpool. He scored at most about 14-18 goals a season which considering he is meant to be Englands best is rubbish compared to Henry, Nistleroy, etc.

But yes, Sheva is an excellent player.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I can name 10 strikers that are head and shoulders above Cisse.

1. Shevchenko
2. Henry
3. Adriano
4. Ronaldo
5. Eto'o
6. Larson
7. Van Nistlerooy
8. Tavez
9. Ibrahimovic
10. Rooney

a lot of top european teams were after Freddy Adu but that doesnt make him one of the best young players in the world....


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> I can name 10 strikers that are head and shoulders above Cisse.
> 
> 1. Shevchenko
> 2. Henry
> ...


How many games have you seen Cisse play, both in England and France last year?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I still hope PSV Eindhoven will win: they played a good match last night, and were the better team, but not accurate enough to make a goal or two (had plenty of decent chances, though). AC Milan simply was the more effective and coldblooded of the two...

Next match is in Eindhoven, with their own audience (with which they celebrated their national championship last weekend) - I'm still hoping for a small miracle.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

likely CHELSEA will win it


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Also, on your list you cant really compare most of them to him. He is only 23, and half of that list are over 29.

1. Shevchenko 29
2. Henry 28
3. Adriano 24
4. Ronaldo 29
5. Eto'o 23
6. Larson 34
7. Van Nistlerooy 29
8. Tavez 21
9. Ibrahimovic 23
10. Rooney 19

How can you say Cisse is rubbish though when he has been the top scorer in the french league for 3 out the last 4 seasons? How is Rooney better than him, yes he has had a good season this year, but last season he was booked more times than he socred!

I see how some of that list are better thanhim at the moment, but with Cisse's pace and excellent striking of the ball he is going to be as good if not better than Henry. And if you doubt that you obviously saw him play no games last season or before in France.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

cisse is very good and still learning. watched him alot when he was in france and he ripped that league to pieces. i know that the premiership is harder but saw enough to convince me he is quality before his horiffic injury. sheva for milan is awesome no doubt about it. feel a bit for Owen because i think he was playing in quite a poor liverpool side (with the exception of a few players) and think that may have led to him losing his edge. a couple of good buys in the summer and Owen back and you will see him back to his best. 
apparently Barca wanted Baros for £15million in the summer!!! i would have packed his bags for him!!!! £15million!!!! alot of money for someone who i dont even rate that highly. thats more than arsenal paid for Henry!


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> Liverpool should have never let Owen go... Milan Barros is okay but Cisse is a joke. Oh by the way did I mention that Sheva's the best striker in the world??? Sheva's also in the best form of all the strikers remaining in the competition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GoJamieGo said:


> I can name 10 strikers that are head and shoulders above Cisse.
> 
> 1. Shevchenko
> 2. Henry
> ...


i watched ac millan and psv last nite,only if park would of scored how many chances did he have...........

















I have hope in liverpool CUM ON LIVERPOOL..............


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

aburnzi said:


> i watched ac millan and psv last nite,only if park would of scored how many chances did he have...........[snapback]1001618[/snapback]​


Yeah, it's a damn shame: he, but others as well, had plenty of chances to bring Milan on their knees







And their keeper didn't seem to confident on some occasions either.
Enough reasons to still hope for a miracle: it'll be very, very tough, but not impossible.

If PSV doesn't make it, I hope Liverpool wins the tournament.
That f'n piece of crap Morinho is enough reason to hate Chelsea with a passion (I know, it's a simple-minded thought), and I prefer Liverpool over Milan. Not because I hold any grudge against mailan, but they won the cup 3x already in the recent past - it's time to pass on the torch.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Dida is always confident... He hasnt allowed a goal in CL in forever. PSV had plenty of chances but they just lacked the finishing touch. Ji Sung Park was all over the field. I like the way that guy plays. As much as I admire a side like PSV, I dont think theres any way they can come from 2-0 to advance against Milan. Lets just face it.... PSV is a good side but AC Milan is alot better.

FORZA ROSSONERI!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> Dida is always confident... He hasnt allowed a goal in CL in forever. PSV had plenty of chances but they just lacked the finishing touch. Ji Sung Park was all over the field. I like the way that guy plays. As much as I admire a side like PSV, I dont think theres any way they can come from 2-0 to advance against Milan. Lets just face it.... PSV is a good side but AC Milan is alot better.
> 
> FORZA ROSSONERI!!!
> 
> ...


You still havent answered how many games youve seen Cisse play, I take it that the answer is not many?!!


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

hey, for you guys in the UK on this thread who watch soccer AM.

"EASY, EASY, EASY!!!!!!
YOU SHUT UP!!!!!"


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

tweekie said:


> hey, for you guys in the UK on this thread who watch soccer AM.
> 
> "EASY, EASY, EASY!!!!!!
> YOU SHUT UP!!!!!"
> [snapback]1001737[/snapback]​


dont you mean 'bouncebackability'


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I've seen him play enough to know he isnt anything spectacular. The only thing I see thats remarkable about Cisse is his frantic attitude. I've seen him play in international games as well as in leauge1. In MY opinion he aint shyt. Just a freak with a steaming attitude who tries to get noticed by coloring his hair. (which looks most unusual, by the way)


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Did anybody see the look on Bouma's face as he was trying to best to keep up with Sheva???


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

HAHAHAHA!!!! one of my mates has got a part as one of the actor guys. been on it a couple of times now. he is on a new Steve Archibold (spelling?) sketch. also been on the pub sketch a couple of times. 
love that show, very very funny.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> I've seen him play enough to know he isnt anything spectacular. The only thing I see thats remarkable about Cisse is his frantic attitude. I've seen him play in international games as well as in leauge1. In MY opinion he aint shyt. Just a freak with a steaming attitude who tries to get noticed by coloring his hair. (which looks most unusual, by the way)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but if you had watched any french league appearences you would of seen how good he was. You dont score 28 goals in that league without being good!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> Lets just face it.... PSV is a good side but AC Milan is alot better.[snapback]1001717[/snapback]​


True, but no one predicted they would kick Arsenal (just like Milan no paper definitely a better team) out of the tournament after the 1-1 home game...








But you're right: 2-0 is a tremendous hurdle.
What I said about Dida was purely based on what I saw last night: there were a few shots he wasn't looking too sure about what he was doing. But still, I'd rather have Gomes (Mr. Monster Hands) in my goal than Dida, I think...
Park (and Lee as well) really amaze me this season: they were average players (not bad, but not exception either) at the beginning of the season, but they made a tremendous progress - I'm glad Hiddink brought his best players home with him after he lead South Corea to the semi-finals during the last World Cup.

Oh, and even if PSV hits the dirt, maybe AZ Alkmaar (Uefa Cup) will do better in Portugal tomorrow


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> Did anybody see the look on Bouma's face as he was trying to best to keep up with Sheva???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup: he's not doing too well lately, so he probably thought "Crap, here we go again







"


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

PSV still has a chance to win the Amstel Cup.... I agree Hiddink is a great coach. I think he's definitly one of the best coaches in the world and has the credentials to back him up.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Its highly likely that Chelsea will smash liverpool into pieces tonight and then they will probably beat AC aswell in the final. But if by some miracle liverpool beat chelsea then the titles AC's and liverpool will be going home very embarresd after a hamering from the italians. I just dont see how a team that is behind everton in the league can stand a chance against the might of chelsea or AC, although they did beat juventus, so ya never no.

Cisse is definatly a class player, just hasnt had the chance to prove himself in the premiership. Id take him over drogba though anyday. Drogba is good, but lacks the killer instinct. Is Cisse playing tonight or is he stil injured?

Oh and by the way GO ROTHERHAM!!!!!!!!!!! im off to ellend road to watch them in the final game of the season against the dirty scum called leeds!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> Its highly likely that Chelsea will smash liverpool into pieces tonight and then they will probably beat AC aswell in the final. But if by some miracle liverpool beat chelsea then the titles AC's and liverpool will be going home very embarresd after a hamering from the italians. I just dont see how a team that is behind everton in the league can stand a chance against the might of chelsea or AC, although they did beat juventus, so ya never no.
> 
> Cisse is definatly a class player, just hasnt had the chance to prove himself in the premiership. Id take him over drogba though anyday. Drogba is good, but lacks the killer instinct. Is Cisse playing tonight or is he stil injured?
> 
> ...


Cisse will be on the bench I imagine, depending on how fit Baros is. Drogba is a joke, 24m for him and 14m for Cisse, I'll tell you who Id prefer!!

Also dont count us out yet, we out classed Juventus in both games, and have given Chelsea the best matches this season everytime we have played them. Our problem is we just dont play well against the lower teams in the league, we do against the top teams though!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

They're saying Damien Duff is out with a hamstring injury. It doesnt get any better for Liverpool because he will be replaced by Arjen Robben. =/


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> They're saying Damien Duff is out with a hamstring injury. It doesnt get any better for Liverpool because he will be replaced by Arjen Robben. =/
> [snapback]1001940[/snapback]​


Well I hope Robben does what he can in 45mins, as he'll be fucked after that!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I really fu*^ing hate arjen robben. The thing that ennoys me about him is that hes got so much quality, yet he always feels the need to dive all the time


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Liverpool Team:

Dudek

Finann - Hyypia - Carragher - Traore

Garcia - Alonso - Biscan -Riise

Gerrard

Baros

Subs:
Carson, Kewell, Cisse, Smicer, Le Tallec, Nunez, Warnock

Chelsea Team:

Petr Cech

Glen Johnson - Ricardo Carvalho - John Terry © - William Gallas
Tiago - Claude Makelele - Frank Lampard -Eidur Gudjohnsen
Didier Drogba - Joe Cole

Substitutes: 23 Carlo Cudicini, 29 Robert Huth, 14 Gérémi, 5 Alexey Smertin, 16 Arjen Robben, 9 Mateja Kezman, 24 Mika Forssell.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

keeper vs keeper - cech wins hands down

defence vs defence- again chelsea win with the exception of johnson

midfield vs midfield- chelsea win again with the quality, but maybe liverpools 5 could work well against the 4 of chelsea

attack vs attack deffinatly chelsea, theres no way baros is going to cause many problems for terry let alone another 3 defenders


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Half time 0-0

Been a good game so far, fairly even and could go either way in the second half!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

0-0 at the end, liverpool got lucky lol


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> 0-0 at the end, liverpool got lucky lol
> [snapback]1002606[/snapback]​


what you on about we got lucky? We had as many chances as they did, and defended excellently!

Bring on the Anfiled tie where we will beat them, if we can beat Juventus we can beat chelsea!

+ how well did Cisse play when he came on!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

lol yeh liverpool had some good chances, i didnt watch most of the game, i went out for a jog and then sat at the computer for the rest of the time. I think chelsea will prevail though. i think there will be alot of trash talk from the legend that is morinho in the run up to the next game though.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> lol yeh liverpool had some good chances, i didnt watch most of the game, i went out for a jog and then sat at the computer for the rest of the time. I think chelsea will prevail though. i think there will be alot of trash talk from the legend that is morinho in the run up to the next game though.
> [snapback]1002647[/snapback]​


I'll tell you now their is no way Chelsea can beat us at Anfield, no way. They'll be sh*t scared of a real european atmosphere as we have at Anfield!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Morinho knows what hes doing, he wont let his players get psyked sp? out by all your chanting. And remember alot of the chelsea team are experienced players thaty have already played on the big stage, they know what they're doing. And chelsea will be on a high after being crowned the premiership champions so wont really care about anything else but wining the champions league


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> Morinho knows what hes doing, he wont let his players get psyked sp? out by all your chanting. And remember alot of the chelsea team are experienced players thaty have already played on the big stage, they know what they're doing. And chelsea will be on a high after being crowned the premiership champions so wont really care about anything else but wining the champions league
> [snapback]1002721[/snapback]​


none of them have experienced liverpool on a european night. If you ever get the chance to go to an Anfield euro game go, you'll never see an atmosphere like it!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

i dont have to go to anfield to experience an amazing atmosphere. I can just go to millmoor to watch the mighty millers!!!. What an atmosphere it was there lol, untill they made the tivoli (kop) all seater, that just ruined it completely. But it should be good at ellend road, especially as we are rivals and its the last game of the season. Unfortunatly im in the family stand so im with leeds fans, no chanting for me


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> i dont have to go to anfield to experience an amazing atmosphere. I can just go to millmoor to watch the mighty millers!!!. What an atmosphere it was there lol, untill they made the tivoli (kop) all seater, that just ruined it completely. But it should be good at ellend road, especially as we are rivals and its the last game of the season. Unfortunatly im in the family stand so im with leeds fans, no chanting for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, Im sure that'll be an experience! Ive been to a fair few european games, both home and away and we areby far the loudest, most supportive fans Ive seen!

It'll be a good second leg thats for sure!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Great game... I have a feeling Liverpool will beat Chelsea in the 2nd leg. I cant stand Mourinho. Fooker gets on my nerves. Evil smurf boy!!!


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

nil nil hapy with that, COME ON THE POOL!!!!
but i dont get how andy gray thinks liverpool have the advantage now???
surley chelsea do with the oppertunity of getting an away goal????


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

richiecarw said:


> nil nil hapy with that, COME ON THE POOL!!!!
> but i dont get how andy gray thinks liverpool have the advantage now???
> surley chelsea do with the oppertunity of getting an away goal????
> [snapback]1003624[/snapback]​


As Liverpool have yet to be beaten at Anfield in the champions league. As if we can beat Juventus we can easily beat Chelsea. As the Anfield atmosphere on a Euro game is second to none.


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> richiecarw said:
> 
> 
> > nil nil hapy with that, COME ON THE POOL!!!!
> ...


i hope youre right craig lad!!!
the mighty pool will rise again! 
i was impressed with traore last night i thought he done himself proud! and carrager....what can i say hes just plain awesome again!!!!!
if you are ever unable to make a game can i have your ticket lol i dont have much chance to make a pool game staying in scotland!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a feeling AC Milan will face Liverpool in Istanbul.... =)
I really cant stand Jose Mourinho. I just hate the fawker and cant stand to even look at him.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Votes are dead even so far with the exception of PSV....


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

i hope they voted for psv before tuesdays game!!!
and i hope ur right about pool v milan at istanbull 
probs be a couple of stabbing if its played thier tho!!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

richiecarw said:


> i hope they voted for psv before tuesdays game!!!
> and i hope ur right about pool v milan at istanbull
> probs be a couple of stabbing if its played thier tho!!!
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO







Remember the English fellow that got shanked by the Ukrainian in Portugal during Euro2004???









It would be great if somebody stabbed Mourinho..... Did I mention that I cant stand the fawker???


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

richiecarw said:


> probs be a couple of stabbing if its played thier tho!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope not as I'll be going!


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

we all kno ull be doing the stabbing craig lol just kidding mate!
gojamiego wants you to stab morihno on wednesday second leg at anfield! did he mention he hates the fawker???


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

richiecarw said:


> we all kno ull be doing the stabbing craig lol just kidding mate!
> gojamiego wants you to stab morihno on wednesday second leg at anfield! did he mention he hates the fawker???
> [snapback]1003729[/snapback]​


Poisoned dart will work too.


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

wouldnt work hes a poison dwarf!!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Mourinho is a legend!! Everybody hates him but you have to admit that hes a brilliant manager. Sure having Abramovic as chairman, giving you hundreds of millions to spend helps 'a little' lol but hes built up a fabolus repor with his team, they all adore him, and everything that goes on in the papers is all planned out by Mourinho to take the pressure of his players.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I agree with most of what you said but I still hate the fooker. Oh by the way did I mention I really hate the fawker???

I'd reeeaaally like to see Frank Rijkard beat the crap out of him on Celebrity Showdown or something.







... I did mention that I hate the little focker, didnt I...???


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

LIVERPOOL VS CHELSEA (IN THE FINAL)


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

LIVERPOOL.... YOU'LL NEVER WALK ALONE










O yea one more thing...

London Bridge is falling down... *You Suck Chelsea!*


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

aburnzi said:


> LIVERPOOL VS CHELSEA (IN THE FINAL)
> [snapback]1004366[/snapback]​


that'll be a job considering they are playing each other in the semi's!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> richiecarw said:
> 
> 
> > we all kno ull be doing the stabbing craig lol just kidding mate!
> ...


Just fly a plane in his dug-out - just to be sure


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

i,ll hope psv but i think AC will win the titlle


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

jamie something gives me the impression that you dont like mourinho, or am i just being stupid?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> jamie something gives me the impression that you dont like mourinho, or am i just being stupid?
> [snapback]1004552[/snapback]​


Ya really think so....?


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I hope Hhelsea, although I hate that Morinho, but I think the Italiens will take it, with their Catanacho-system.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

voted AC milan, no doubt, it is a bigger all-star team than Real Madrid nowadays! Too bad Barcelona isn't in the mix anymore. Barca - Milan would be a dream final, remember the last one? (1994 4-0 milan)


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I just read on Soccernet that even if Liverpool were to win the CL, they wont be able to defend their title next year because they're in fourth place in their league... How come they play so bad in England?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

GoJamieGo said:


> I just read on Soccernet that even if Liverpool were to win the CL, they wont be able to defend their title next year because they're in fourth place in their league... How come they play so bad in England?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well basically its because they suck!









I thought if you won the champions league then you were automatically back in next year?


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> I just read on Soccernet that even if Liverpool were to win the CL, they wont be able to defend their title next year because they're in fourth place in their league... How come they play so bad in England?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





piranhasrule said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> > I just read on Soccernet that even if Liverpool were to win the CL, they wont be able to defend their title next year because they're in fourth place in their league... How come they play so bad in England?
> ...


yeah u are lol,
so our only chance to get in it next year is to win it, so we want it more lol! we'll pick up in the league dont u worry yourselves about that


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

richiecarw said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> > I just read on Soccernet that even if Liverpool were to win the CL, they wont be able to defend their title next year because they're in fourth place in their league... How come they play so bad in England?
> ...


They're saying on Soccernet that even if they manage to somehow win the CL, that because they're in fourth place in their league, they wont be able to defend the CL title next year..... =/
Im kinda confused by this myself but ESPN Soccernet is a reliable source.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

isnt ESPN american? what do they know about the beautiful game anyway?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

UFEA rules state that a maximum of 4 places in any one country can be allocated to teams to go into the Champions League. In England these go to the top 4 positions in the league, but if Liverpool win the Champions League the English FA will have to decide if 4th place go into it or us. So its still undecided!

And their are three reasons for our poor form in the league this year.

1. New manager came in at the beginning of the season and still hasnt been able to build the squad he wants for all competitions.

2. We've had major injuries (over 4 months out each) to atleast 5 of our main starting 11. And further injuries of over 2 months out each to another 6 or 7 players!

3. And probably the main reason, we've been so inconsistant! We beat Arsenal, and just beaten by Chelsea with a lucky defleacted goal. But then get beaten by the 'lower' sides!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> UFEA rules state that a maximum of 4 places in any one country can be allocated to teams to go into the Champions League. In England these go to the top 4 positions in the league, but if Liverpool win the Champions League the English FA will have to decide if 4th place go into it or us. So its still undecided!
> 
> And their are three reasons for our poor form in the league this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Watch for the return of Sinama-Pongolle! No one talks about the other strikers ever again! Big talent from Auxerre and still young, good buy


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Pilsnah said:


> Watch for the return of Sinama-Pongolle! No one talks about the other strikers ever again! Big talent from Auxerre and still young, good buy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jon Dahl Tomasson is a good striker.... He scored along with Andriy Shevchenko in the first leg against Eindhoven. I was happy when Milan signed him from Feyenoord Rotterdam.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I guess Liverpool is going to face Milan in the finals.... It didnt really matter which team faced Milan but I'm sure glad Jose Mourinho is out of the competition.









FORZA MILAN!!!

The Rossoneri will crush PSV tonight and go on to beat Liverpool in Istanbul to win their 7th european crown!!! By the way, wtf happened to Chelsea???


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

they couldnt score! liverpool have done themselves proud likes! some effort i honestly feel they thouroughly deserved it!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

richiecarw said:


> they couldnt score! liverpool have done themselves proud likes! some effort i honestly feel they thouroughly deserved it!
> [snapback]1012263[/snapback]​


I agree, the lads deserved to win.... It will be a good final between Milan and Liverpool. Im really looking forward to it.

Oh by the way, I like your painting. I want it.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

wow, just woke up after coming back late from Anfield.

It had to be the best atmosphere Ive ever heard and Ive been to a few european nights their in the last cuple of years. Although we sat back and let chelsea attack a fair bit we never looked like conceeding too much and deserve to be in the final.

And Jamie...dont be so confident, we were doubts against Leverkusen and we won, doubts against Juventus and we won, and then doubts against Chelsea and we won! We are going for it, and I bet we win!!

Plus Im going to Istanbul


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> richiecarw said:
> 
> 
> > they couldnt score! liverpool have done themselves proud likes! some effort i honestly feel they thouroughly deserved it!
> ...


lol thanks alot mate, uv entered and u got it right so u have the same chance as every1 else so ull just have to wait n see.
sorry for going a bit off topic.....back on track im well jelouse of you craig you jammy get!! wish i was going!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> wow, just woke up after coming back late from Anfield.
> 
> It had to be the best atmosphere Ive ever heard and Ive been to a few european nights their in the last cuple of years. Although we sat back and let chelsea attack a fair bit we never looked like conceeding too much and deserve to be in the final.
> 
> ...


Hehehehe.... Spoken like a true supporter. My money' on Milan. Either way, it will be a good final. The biggest up-point for me though is that the little poison dwarf is out of the competition. We'll just have to wait and see what happens in the final.

FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> Hehehehe.... Spoken like a true supporter. My money' on Milan. Either way, it will be a good final. The biggest up-point for me though is that the little poison dwarf is out of the competition. We'll just have to wait and see what happens in the final.
> 
> FORZA MILAN!!!
> [snapback]1012486[/snapback]​


Aye it is going to be an excellent final.

And you should of seen Mourinho when 40,000+ liverpool fans were chanting 'f*ck off mourinho' for 5 minutes!


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> > Hehehehe.... Spoken like a true supporter. My money' on Milan. Either way, it will be a good final. The biggest up-point for me though is that the little poison dwarf is out of the competition. We'll just have to wait and see what happens in the final.
> ...


did you tape and watch the game craig??
morinho was well bitter after the game saying that the best team lost and all that pish! i hate him hes a little [email protected]! 
sorry for loosing my cool peeps!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

richiecarw said:


> did you tape and watch the game craig??
> morinho was well bitter after the game saying that the best team lost and all that pish! i hate him hes a little [email protected]!
> sorry for loosing my cool peeps!!!
> [snapback]1012492[/snapback]​


No, forgot to get someone to tape it. Spoke to a mate afterwards though and he said that he was having a go and saying a load of shite! Ah well, he obviously loses well!


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

aye cant take getting beaten by a superior club thats his problem, come on the pool!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

1-0 at the break. Can PSV pull off the miracle???


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> 1-0 at the break. Can PSV pull off the miracle???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they can.....2-0


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm starting to fookin' worry.... OMG!!! Almost 3-0 shyt!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> I'm starting to fookin' worry.... OMG!!! Almost 3-0 shyt!!!
> [snapback]1013000[/snapback]​


Id rather play milan in the final to be honest, I think they are the better team but would be a much better game / occasion!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

if its a psv liverpool final then the trophys liverpools


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Those two little korean guys on PSV are a pain in the ass.... Park and Lee. They're all over the place. Sheva hasnt even had a shot on goal yet. WTF!?!?!?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

soooo unlucky!

Milan just got a goal, which means PSV now need 2 goals in 3mins of injury time!

Bring on Milan in the final, your going down Jamie!!!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! faWK yEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

aahhhhh....PSV just got 1 back. Need 1 more in 2 mins!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

WHAT THE HELL?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! I cant believe this shyt. 1-3 at the end of regulation....









Milan win on aggregate away goals. WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

AC in the final....

Bring it on!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

ITS ON!!!!









MILAN VS LIVERPOOL..... The stage is set!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I gotta hand it to PSV, they put up a helluva fight.... I didnt think it was going to be this close. Time to rinse some of this sweat off my hands and pop some of these tiny snails that hitched a ride into my tank on some plants I just bought...lol :laugh:


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I just saw the Liverpool / Portsmouth highlites.... I totally forgot that Fernando Morientes plays for Liverpool. He should be playing with Barros up front, not Cisse.









MILAN vs LIVERPOOL.... Your going down Craig!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> I just saw the Liverpool / Portsmouth highlites.... I totally forgot that Fernando Morientes plays for Liverpool. He should be playing with Barros up front, not Cisse.:rasp:
> 
> MILAN vs LIVERPOOL.... Your going down Craig!!!
> 
> ...


he is cup tied as only signed for us from real in january. Come the final you will not be dissing cisse so much, mark my words!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Goddayamn Milanese








I can't believe it, man: sooooo frickin' close







PSV basically owned their opponent in both games, but let their guard down three times, and two stupid goals in stoppage time mess it all up....

Oh well, they fought until the last second, and can be proud of themselves - better luck next time (rumors circulate that Davids and Kezman go to PSV next year - I hope so: they'd make a good addition to the team, and a nice worthy for Van Bommel...)

Now my money's on Liverpool


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Kezman go to PSV next year - I hope so: they'd make a good addition to the team
> [snapback]1013206[/snapback]​


Youve never seen him play for Chelsea this year have you, absolutly shocking!


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

yeah he has been terrible for chelsea, he did nothing when he came on for chelsea in BOTH games of the semi-final!!
doesnt mean he wont be gd for psv tho!!!


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

im not too convinced with cisse, when he was at auxerre i think it was, he was bloody amazing but his form has dipped, not saying he wont come back but it would be a wasted talent. good luck the reds but i think milan will snatch it, sorry


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Fraggy said:


> im not too convinced with cisse, when he was at auxerre i think it was, he was bloody amazing but his form has dipped, not saying he wont come back but it would be a wasted talent. good luck the reds but i think milan will snatch it, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldnt agree with you more.... Ya hear that, Craig???


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> Fraggy said:
> 
> 
> > im not too convinced with cisse, when he was at auxerre i think it was, he was bloody amazing but his form has dipped, not saying he wont come back but it would be a wasted talent. good luck the reds but i think milan will snatch it, sorry
> ...


His form has dipped?

He played 8-10 games for us before he broke his leg in October. He wasnt meant to be back this season at all but has managed to get back for a few games so these extra games are a little bonus but he is nowhere near fit. So what exactly are you basing his form on?

OK he hasnt thumped 30 goals in like he did last season in france, but neither in Henry in his first season. The premiership is different to any league in Europe, its so much more physical, so it takes a season to get used to it for foreign players.

I would bet my house on him being one of the top scorers in the Premiership next season, as I know just how good he is!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

UEFA has ruled that Liverpool will not be allowed to play in next years CL even if they manage to beat Milan..... oo0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> UEFA has ruled that Liverpool will not be allowed to play in next years CL even if they manage to beat Milan..... oo0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o
> [snapback]1014033[/snapback]​


that is ridiculous, the holders wouldnt be allowed to defend their title. Its upto the English FA in the end. Anyway....we are still going to get 4th place from Everton anyway!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Kezman go to PSV next year - I hope so: they'd make a good addition to the team
> ...


He used to play for PSV before he was bought by Chelsea, and was top scorer of the Dutch competition three times (24 goals in 2000/2001, 35 in 2002/2003, 31 in 2003/2004).
For Chelsea, Kezman's been a substitute for a good part of the year...

Kezman is a fine example why I hate clubs like Chelsea: they buy every player that scores a lot or plays himself in the picture, gather a team of 50 outstanding player, but in the end only 11 make it to the pitch, and at most 3 more are substituted - teams like Chelsea destroy football, because in their greed to buy everyone that's showed some skills they let other good players wither away at the sideline...
What do you think happens when Chelsea buys Adriano (which is a widespread rumor here in Holland)? It means the end for one of its current strikers will be replaced, a striker that many clubs would love to own, but is destined to become a Chelsea substitue.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I've heard the Adriano is going to Real Madrid to play along with Ronaldo. Real is very interested in him and Adriano also says playing for Real is his dream.

Personally I dont think he's going anywhere for a while.... Inter has to be stupid to let him go. Then again, he hasnt scored a goal in a while. He's lost his form so we'll see. You're only as good as your last game.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> He used to play for PSV before he was bought by Chelsea, and was top scorer of the Dutch competition three times (24 goals in 2000/2001, 35 in 2002/2003, 31 in 2003/2004).
> For Chelsea, Kezman's been a substitute for a good part of the year...
> 
> Kezman is a fine example why I hate clubs like Chelsea: they buy every player that scores a lot or plays himself in the picture, gather a team of 50 outstanding player, but in the end only 11 make it to the pitch, and at most 3 more are substituted - teams like Chelsea destroy football, because in their greed to buy everyone that's showed some skills they let other good players wither away at the sideline...
> ...


Couldnt agree more! Although when he has come on for Chelsea he has been shocking, but that is what happens when your not allowed to get a decent run of games!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> You're only as good as your last game.
> [snapback]1014060[/snapback]​


Thats rubbish. Every footballer in the world goes through bad patches, but doesnt mean they are no longer as good as they ever were, or devalue them in anyway!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

PSV is going to need 2 midfielders since Vogel and Van Bommel are leaving.... If I were Hiddink, I'd be looking for middies, not a striker.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I wish Milan would let Crespo go back to Chelsea and sign Robinho instead. Watch out for Robinho... He's the next best striker from brazil. Forget Luis Fabiano.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Il tell you who id love to see in the premiership
Obefemi Martins from inter, hes a class act
But any premiership team that could get ronaldinho would easily get the title, in my opinion theres no better player then him.
I agree that chelsea have kind of ruined football in a way, but you have to admit they are amazing to watch. Even if terry is a dirty git


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> Il tell you who id love to see in the premiership
> Obefemi Martins from inter, hes a class act
> But any premiership team that could get ronaldinho would easily get the title, in my opinion theres no better player then him.
> I agree that chelsea have kind of ruined football in a way, but you have to admit they are amazing to watch. Even if terry is a dirty git
> [snapback]1014080[/snapback]​


 LMAO!!! Ole' mullit head, Jon Terry!!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

every time i see him i hope someone throws a coin or something like that at him lol Just about every chelsea goal scored from a corner is a result of terry obstructing someone, or that carvalho holding onto someone


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> PSV is going to need 2 midfielders since Vogel and Van Bommel are leaving.... If I were Hiddink, I'd be looking for middies, not a striker.
> [snapback]1014065[/snapback]​


True... That's why I hope Davids would transfer to PSV: he and Cocu would make a good midfield, but you're right: they'd need at least one more addition for midfield. But 25 million Euro's (what PSV made in the CL) is a nice sum of money to go player-shopping with.

Problem for the Dutch competition is that most good players (Dutch and foreign) start their career there, and move to England, Spain or Italy as soon as they become above average players: we're basically the kindergarten of international soccer, and as soon as talented players have grown up, they leave.
Also, lots of (mainly Dutch) players spend their last days as pro in Holland again - this means our top players are either very young and an easy prey for international top teams, or they are older and in their last years as professional player.
Yes, it gives Dutch players an opportunity to play themselves in the picture and make progress, but in the end it means it's hard to catch up with the international teams (I think it's a bit comparable to the Scottish League: some good teams, but not good enough to be a constant factor in European soccer).


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I agree that soo many great players get their start in the Netherlands, even Ronaldo. I think its amazing how Ajax has stayed consistently competitive over the past 10 years.... I think the Dutch league is a helluva lot better than the Scottish league. I agree the the Dutch league is where a lot of great players learn the fundamentals of the game and go on to flourish in other countries. Maybe PSV should try to talk Marc Overmas out of retirement...lol


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> Maybe PSV should try to talk Marc Overmas out of retirement...lol
> [snapback]1014124[/snapback]​


They might as well start talking with Gullit, Rijkaard, Van Basten and even Cruijff then









In a way its a shame the way the Dutch competition works these days, but on the bright side, like you said, it's a good training ground for future cracks, and it also forces clubs and coaches to be inventive and resourceful to get the most out of the situation and their somewhat limited resources (which imo. they did pretty well this year, with clubs in both the CL and Uefa Cup semi-finals: AZ Alkmaar plays a home match against Sporting Club de Lisbon tonight, after having lost 2-1 in Lisbon).


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Marco Van Basten...wow, a Milan Great. This is kinda off the topic but I think J.S. Park is going to be one of the premier strikers in Holland next year. The guy never stops running!!! If he keeps playing like this I dont think theres a club that wouldnt want him. Lee isnt bad either... I never see Cafu get crossed up like the way Lee got him yesterday with his double stepover. (cross to Cocu for PSV' 2nd goal) Guus should look into bringing more of his World Cup koreans to PSV. Koreans practically worship Hiddink... He should definately look into the Korean connection.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> Marco Van Basten...wow, a Milan Great. This is kinda off the topic but I think J.S. Park is going to be one of the premier strikers in Holland next year. The guy never stops running!!! If he keeps playing like this I dont think theres a club that wouldnt want him. Lee isnt bad either... I never see Cafu get crossed up like the way Lee got him yesterday with his double stepover. (cross to Cocu for PSV' 2nd goal) Guus should look into bringing more of his World Cup koreans to PSV. Koreans practically worship Hiddink... He should definately look into the Korean connection.
> [snapback]1014141[/snapback]​


Yeah, both Lee and Park progressed tremendously this year - I don't know how they do it, but they are all over the place for the full 90 minutes, helping out defense and midfield, as wel as giving assists and score their own goals: they're virtually indestructible.
I'm really amazed by the two, and I think their performance in the CL this year will definitely bring attention to the Korean competition, not just from Hiddink.

But I think the team they play in is of importance as well: Hiddink bought a lot of new players at the beginning of the season (including Farfan, Beasley, Alex, Robert and Gomes), and I think it's for a good part Hiddink's credit that he gave all his players an opportunity to excell while forging together a solid team with great team spirit. I think that's one of the main reasons why PSV did so well this year, individually (and not just Park and Lee) and collectively: definitely not something every coach could pull off...
Also, Lee and Park had the opportunity to progress, for a good part because of how the team works - I doubt they'd be as good in a team such as Milan, Real or Chelsea, where they'd always play in the shadow of the true football giants...


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Hell of a game yesterday! Too bad for PSV they played against AC 'one chance, one goal' Milan! But on the upside we get a great final and I envy Craig for being able to watch it live in Istanbul. Next year around, I hope Feyenoord can push through to at least the quarterfinals. It would help a lot financially, as it did for PSV Eindhoven this year! And it is still football, so money=better players and from there on, who knows?

Forza Milan!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I didnt really consider Eindhoven as one of my favorites but after watching them play Milan, I'm definitly a fan. They remind me of a shoal of hungry little pygos... I really admire their " never say die" attitude.

FORZA MIlAN!!! yeeeeeaaaa!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> FORZA MIlAN!!![snapback]1014161[/snapback]​


AC or Barros?









I'm usually not really interested in football (I usually follow it a bit, but not that much), but PSV definitely surprised me this season. I hope it's a prelude to next year


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

no0o0o0oo not Milan Barros...... AC MILAN!!! 6X EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS

FORZA ROSSONERI!!! Vogliamo vincere e tre su el coppa Milanista!!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Jose "damages football"!!!

Chelsea manager Jose Mourinho has been critised by UEFA for claiming the linesman "scored" Liverpools winner in the CL semi-finals. After watching his side lose to a controversial Luis Garcia goal in Anfield, the Chelsea manager says, "they scored... if you can say they scored, you can also say the linesman scored for them."

Just another reason to show why I really hate this fawker!!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

he should be glad it went in. If it hadnt then cech would have been sent off for the foul, liverpool would have a peno which, giving the benefit of the doubt to the attacking team, they score, and then they have a 1 man advantage aswell. And cech would miss some games next year. Allthough i still think hes a great manager he can be a complete tosser. He should be punished for making an accusation like that. But how do you punish a team who have billians? you cant fine them, a touchline ban would be pointless as the teams incredible anyway. The only option would be to deduct points in there next champions league appearence


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> he should be glad it went in. If it hadnt then cech would have been sent off for the foul, liverpool would have a peno which, giving the benefit of the doubt to the attacking team, they score, and then they have a 1 man advantage aswell. And cech would miss some games next year. Allthough i still think hes a great manager he can be a complete tosser. He should be punished for making an accusation like that. But how do you punish a team who have billians? you cant fine them, a touchline ban would be pointless as the teams incredible anyway. The only option would be to deduct points in there next champions league appearence
> [snapback]1015535[/snapback]​


..... Or they should ban him from 6 CL games instead of 2 like when he accused Frank Rijkard of going into the referees dressing room to bribe the ref to favor Barcelona. This guy is a little bastard and UEFA should sincerely crack down on his ass hard.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> This guy is a little bastard and UEFA should sincerely crack down on his ass hard.
> [snapback]1015543[/snapback]​


Absolutely: first being at least partly responsible for the end of that referee's career, now this?!? Where does it end: that focker thinks he can get away with anything. And the way UEFA treats him only seems like encouraging him. I mean, that 2 play suspension was no punishment: it was a complete joke.

They should target Morinho personally (ban him from European football for a year, sue him because of slander and careerbreaking and/or impose a hefty fine), and if that doesn't work, go after the club he works for - sad for the players and the club, but it'll make Morinho a pariah, making his work impossible... The day he'll be gone - despite his obvious managing skills - will be a good one for football.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> > This guy is a little bastard and UEFA should sincerely crack down on his ass hard.
> ...


I agree.... I couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Craig, did you catch the new Adidas commercial where all the countries are in battle??? I saw your boy Djibril Cisse on there in typical Cisse form...BEING CARRIED ON A STRETCHER!!!







o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o How ironic!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> Hey Craig, did you catch the new Adidas commercial where all the countries are in battle??? I saw your boy Djibril Cisse on there in typical Cisse form...BEING CARRIED ON A STRETCHER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well considering it was filmed while his leg was broken in two places and was in a cast did you want him running along side the rest of them?!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Craig, did you catch the new Adidas commercial where all the countries are in battle??? I saw your boy Djibril Cisse on there in typical Cisse form...BEING CARRIED ON A STRETCHER!!!
> ...


Sure Sure.... Just admit it. The bloke is tainted. He's damaged goods and I'm not the only one who thinks so.









Just giving you a hard time.... I thought it was kinda funny when I saw the commercial. We'll see what happens on the 25th.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Just remember that he'll never be half the striker Sheva is....

European Footballer of the Year!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> Just remember that he'll never be half the striker Sheva is....
> 
> European Footballer of the Year!!!
> [snapback]1020087[/snapback]​










shev may be better at the moment, but he is nowhere near twice the player Cisse is, and I know he is nowhere near as good Cisse will be.

And for those that havent seen it here is the ad he is on about


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

sheva 10 times better than cisse

ac millaan takes the trophy home !!!!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Here we go again footie fans. It's the eve of the Champions League final between AC Milan and Liverpool. I have a feeling that this final is going to be 100x better than last years final between FC Porto and Monaco..... My prediction??? AC Milan will go on to win their 7th european title! Any final score predictions? I think Milan will take it with a 2-1 count over Liverpool.

FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

#7 will strike again.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

3-0 AC Milan at the break!!!























Bye Bye Liverpool....


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Liverpool can bring on Djibril Cisse, Steve McQueen, The LA Thunderbirds, 10 Roman Gladiators.... Its doesnt matter!!!









FORZA ROSSONERI!!!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Liverpool are getting owned bigtime,thier defence is all over place....somebody get these guys a chair before they collapse.









p.s My brother and his m8 are in next room also watching game,i can hear them and they are getting pissed off as they are heavy liverpool fans :laugh:


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> Liverpool are getting owned bigtime,thier defence is all over place....somebody get these guys a chair before they collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










The funny thing is that the score should actually be 5-0 Milan. Start of the 2nd half... Lets see how many for Milan scores.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS scoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

FUC*IN BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............WHAT A NICE HEADER.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

SCORED AGAIN...2 GOALS IN 2 MIN...............................FKN WANT SOME MIL;AN HAHA

P.Sshit ive just noticed im typing in caps,my bad.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

3-3.... The stage is now set for ShEvChEnKo0o0o. Fanta Sheva!!!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

GoJamieGo said:


> 3-3.... The stage is now set for ShEvChEnKo0o0o. Fanta Sheva!!!
> [snapback]1040593[/snapback]​


dude,just listen to the atmosphere of the fans,theyre loving it :laugh:


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

i left work and it was 3-0 to Milan, when i get home and turn on the tv its 3-3, what the hell have i just missed!?!?!?!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Burf said:


> i left work and it was 3-0 to Milan, when i get home and turn on the tv its 3-3, what the hell have i just missed!?!?!?!
> [snapback]1040623[/snapback]​


Putting it simply 3 goals to liverpool within 5 minutes of each other lol


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

LIVERPOOL WIN WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO























proud day to be a proud englishman.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

what a game i thought it was over before halftime 
wooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooo
to every one that said they wouldnt do it nah nah ne nah nah







told you so


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I guess it just wasnt meant to be for Milan tonight. It was ours and we let it slip away....









Congratulations to Liverpool FC.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I dont know about all the other Milan fans but me, I'm emotionally spent. Truth be told, I'm glad the CL is over.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

GoJamieGo said:


> I dont know about all the other Milan fans but me, I'm emotionally spent. Truth be told, I'm glad the CL is over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe,my heart was pumping so fast through that game,im still shaking


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know about all the other Milan fans but me, I'm emotionally spent. Truth be told, I'm glad the CL is over.
> ...


Same here...lol

Dudek really came through when it counted most.... The save he made on the Shevchenko' header and follow up with 2 minutes left in the 2nd overtime was remarkable.

BTW.... Whats up with the funky dance thingy he was doing during the penalty shoot out???


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

GoJamieGo said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > GoJamieGo said:
> ...


If your going to prevent opposite team from scoring why not do it in style


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> BTW.... Whats up with the funky dance thingy he was doing during the penalty shoot out???


Its what bruce grobbelar did in 1984 (i thinbk it was that year) Carragher told him to do it.

I couldnt believe the match, i watched it with afew mates while drinking some tinnies. One of thems a pool fan and we gave him so much stick in the first half.

Im still in shock, i dont even no what im typing, im a rotherham fan but for one day only f*ck it COME ON LIVERPOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Brings abit of pride back into OUR game


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Coming back from being 3-0 down takes enormous strength.All







credit to our boys


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yep well done LFC they desereved it.
dixon


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Just got back from Istanbul after a few delays at the airport but....

WAHEY

What a night, what an atmosphere, what a game









Oh, and Jamie.....who scored Liverpools last penalty....CISSE and who missed yours...SHEVA...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

View attachment 63046


this thread is superb. just been readin through it and when people started laughing and joking in their threads at liverpools expense and then BANG!!!! 3 all!!!!

i was in a pub with all my mates. pub was packed until half time and then emptied out by about quarter of the people because they thought it was over for liverpool!!!
as soon as that first goal went in the whole place went crazy, you could sense that they would score again!!!!

COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

between 500,000 and 750,000 people saw the team bus carrying the players and the trophy through liverpool!! amazing.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> Just got back from Istanbul after a few delays at the airport but....
> 
> WAHEY
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah.... I hear ya, Craig. Remember its just a penalty kick. Liverpool won because Jerzey Dudek was in remarkable form, not Djibril Cisse. Someone should have called the police in the second overtime because Sheva got robbed. The double save that Dudek made on Sheva's header and follow-up was freakish. Being up 3-0 and and being denied so many other SURE goals, it just was'nt meant to be for Milan. I give credit to the boys from Merseyside, they deserved to win.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

GoJamieGo said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from Istanbul after a few delays at the airport but....
> ...


fu*kin right :nod:


----------

